# waxilit vs Johnsons Paste Wax for machine tops.



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Got the waxilit to keep glue squeeze-out from sticking to wood but when I read it's intended purpose I found out it's supposed to be for sealing and shining machined table tops like table saws. I decided to compare it to a fresh can of JPW.

I removed all surface rust with lacquer thinner, barkeepers friend, and more lacquer thinner. Applied two coats of waxilit on half the saw and two coats of JPW on the other half.

The JPW went on a bit easier and seemed a bit slicker when I was done. Nothing scientific but I'll keep the waxilit for glue joints and use JPW on the tables. THe JPW is about 1/10 the cost too.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How did it work out for keeping squeeze out off your jobs? Any problems applying a finish afterwards?


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive used Johnson's wax on all my machines for years and it has always worked great. Sometimes wish it stayed on a little longer but for the price I guess I cant complain.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I just received the waxilit and I'm not working on a project that requires it now. I've read about numerous people using it for squeeze out that I'm not concerned about it affecting the finish.


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

As for the use of these agents for squeezeout management, the current issue of Fine Woodworking covers this nicely.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Yes, Fine woodworking is where i read about the product. It wasn't until I received the product that I realized it was designed for table tops.


----------



## LarryE (Feb 26, 2013)

Where can you buy Waxilit?
Thanks


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Johnsons workbench. phone only. 800-292-5937


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I use a pure Brazilian carnuba wax on CI tops. It has none of the additives that are in furniture waxes. A can of it will last a lifetime.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

MrRon. I'm just learning about waxes. What do the additives in Johnsons Paste Wax do that you find unfavorable?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I use JPW on my machines. It cost $3 per can which will last for years. I'm not sure why I'd want to use a different product? I don't see how any othe product could be appreciably better.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I was told the additives in JPW (silicon) will transfer to the wood and create finishing problems.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

S C Johnson Paste Wax contains no silicone.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What's in Johnson's past wax, look here. There is no silicone.,

http://www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com/en-us/products-by-brand/sc-johnson/sc-johnson-paste-wax.aspx


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have some first hand experience with Waxilit. I have use both the liquid and paste form. I found it to be no better than Johnson's paste wax and a lot harder to find and more expensive. In my opinion Waxilit is not a miracle lubricant.

Shortly after using Waxilit I went back to Johnson's. I have a gallon can (nearly full) of Waxilit I give to anyone for free if they want to pay shipping.


----------



## tommyinVA (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm a little scared to ask, but what would the shipping be all to the other way of the country?

Richmond, VA 23233


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha, you should be scared. I can't tell you off hand but it would be substantial.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

When I order a gallon of target coating finish the ups ground rate is 56.69. That does not include the product, just the shipping charges.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You can buy Waxilit here also:

http://www.weinigusa.com/cart/?main_page=index&cPath=26_45


----------



## srjaynes49 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've found TreWax superior to Johnson's. It seems to dry harder and offer and even slipperier surface. My junior high shop teacher swore by tree TreWax and would not allow any other product in his shop. Shopsmith Company has recommended TreWax for decades, as a top coat for all their working surfaces including the Shopsmith, planer, jointer, etc.. Their repair kit actually came with a can of TreWax included.

Understandably, your mileage may vary. Also many companies have changed their formulas in recent years to meet new EPA regulations. My new can of TreWax does not appear to be the the same consistency as my old cans of TreWax. My good fortune was to find an old but unopened can of TreWax at a garage sale for only $.50.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Never had a prob with Johnson's. Use it on all my tool tops. Had MinWax paste for a long time, but the JPW is less expensive.
Bill


----------

